# Games randomly minimizing



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

Checked all the sticky topics, followed instructions, searched for previous topics on the same issue - nothing.

Did the following - 

1.) Used Tweak UI to disallow other programs from taking focus - doesn't work.
2.) Deleted various unneeded programs (incase they might have stolen focus).
3.) Tried playing after exiting from Windows Live Messenger (which is apparently the cause of the issue sometimes).

I don't have AVG, so that's not an issue either. My video games while playing in full screen just tend to minimize at completely random points, be it CPU intensive moment or just random walking around some free space with low action and almost no NPCs or anything other that requires lots of CPU power.

Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you running Skype, or any other messenger programs?

Are you getting any notices for updates from Adobe, Google or any other web service?


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

When my game minimizes - there's completely no notifications whatsoever. During the minimizing I am not running Skype either.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not necessarily when the game minimizes but in general, games will sometimes minimize because Adobe flashplayer for example will go on the net and check for updates.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

But I've set other programs to not take focus in the Tweak UI, anyway to make 100% sure that it doesn't steal focus just to check for useless updates?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What specs are you running?
What Anti-virus/malware programs so you use?
Online or single player games or both?
Tweek UI is good to a certain degree but it's not a cure all.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

Intel Pentium IV 2.6GHz.
ATI Radeon HD4830, 512 MB VRAM.
Crappy 200 GB HDD.
3 GB RAM.
Windows XP, Service Pack 3.

Anti virus -
Microsoft Security Essentials.

The programs that are almost always running are - FRAPS, Daemon Tools LITE, Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool (whatever that is), my anti-virus, Logitech Profiler, IDT Audio Settings control panel, uTorrent (this one isn't always on, it's not the cause either, it minimizes even with uTorrent closed).

It happens on all video games, altought I doubt that it matters.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool is software included with Sony Cameras if you don't use it remove it from the start up, may be a good idea to disable it to make sure it's not the issue, Should be in the start up folder on the start menu, just delete from the folder you can always add it back in later.

Daemon Tools are also known to act up.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

Both of them were closed when I once again experienced my game minimizing during gameplay.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try doing a clean boot > How to configure Windows XP to start in a "clean boot" state


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you sure your not just accidentally hitting the windows key? That's the one between your left Ctrl and Alt keys. Just mentioned this because I do it all the time  when I go to prone in BF3 (z) and I accidentally hit the windows key.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

mario74 said:


> Are you sure your not just accidentally hitting the windows key? That's the one between your left Ctrl and Alt keys. Just mentioned this because I do it all the time  when I go to prone in BF3 (z) and I accidentally hit the windows key.


Obviously I'm sure, otherwise it would pop the Start thing up + I have taken both of my Windows keys out, because they're really useless in my opinion.

@wrench97: Will try it soon, thanks.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricoks said:


> Obviously I'm sure, otherwise it would pop the Start thing up + I have taken both of my Windows keys out, because they're really useless in my opinion.
> 
> No not obviously because if you could figure out simple problems you wouldn't be here. Chances are MSE is the one stealing focus while updating, It's famous for that and causing other problems. (MSE is garbage by the way, if you have to use a free one get Avast free or AVG free). Next time it happens check to see if MSE is downloading updates. The best way to help make sure things like this don't happen is to not let too many programs start with windows and to close any programs your not using while playing games.


----------

